# How far would your travel?



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I was looking online at German Shepherds online for adoption. My mother will be looking at getting one soon, so I look around and keep a list of prospects for her when the right time comes. 

There are a few females (which she wants) that are good with cats and other dogs (which she needs) at the same rescue that I adopted Dakota from. When I mentioned this to Scott (bf), he thought I was crazy. In order for her to adopt one of their dogs, you must drive to Montgomery, AL to meet the dog (which is reasonable). A trip for me driving from Tally, only takes about 3- 3 1/2 hours. For my mother the trip would take about 9 hours one way. 

Due to the fact that she needs a dog that has been extensively well tested with cats, getting a girl from a rescue would give her more peace of mind than a shelter, where they don't know as much about a dog.

How far would you travel to adopt a dog? And would you travel further for a dog from a breeder? If so explain your reasoning.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would travel a couple states away for a breeder. If nothing in my area has exactly what I am looking for then I would travel to a breeder out of state that has everything that I want.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess my question is more for rescues. A lot of people seem to be willing to travel a good distance to get a dog from a breeder, but not a dog in rescue, or in a shelter.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I think a lot of rescues will do transports.

Is there a way that you could look at the dog, since a 3.5 hours drive is totally reasonable, and then see if transport can be arranged to closer to where you mom lives if it a good match?

When I was looking at rescue dogs, if I saw one that was 9 hours away but sounded *PERFECT* I would make the drive. I would try to look for one that was about 5 hours away (10 hours round trip). 

I have a friend in South Carolina who was also looking for me, knew what I wanted, etc. If one sounded perfect, she was going to go check him out, call me while there, maybe see if we could skype, and if I decided to go for it, try to arrange transport to at least the MD/DE area.

I lucked out and my pup was in a foster home that was 1.5 miles from mine!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GSDSunshine said:


> I guess my question is more for rescues. A lot of people seem to be willing to travel a good distance to get a dog from a breeder, but not a dog in rescue, or in a shelter.


To adopt a dog, I would look locally - maybe an hour's drive or so. My previous dogs have been adopted from local shelters - they DID need to be good with cats, and they were. But when looking for a pup from a breeder, I drove 12 hours to Vancouver to pick my puppy up at the Airport (still good with cats!). 

My reasoning is that there are tons of dogs, of all sizes, breeds, and mixes thereof in any shelter or many rescues all around. I was looking for a companion - again, a bazillion nice dogs can fit the bill, never worried about not being able to find something in a reasonable distance. Now, if I wanted specifically a GSD, I would be open to driving farther out to find one.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm comfortable driving 9 hours a day, so that's about 630 miles. I've driven farther, though, 10 hours each way to pick up Balto from the Newark NJ airport. There was a heat alert in Chicago, so no dogs could fly in cargo. I drove through the night going home and pulled over for a nap in West Virginia.

Remember, some places won't adopt out of state.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

We drove up 6h and back 6h to adopt Wolf and that was after I flew up to meet him. We went to such lengths because he seemed like an ideal match for us and vice versa. I know that there are wonderful dogs almost everywhere, but we were sure about him. Five years later, it's still true. 

MJ


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I drove to a different state (aprox 650 miles round trip) to adopt my doxie. She was not in a shelter, but was in a bad place and about to be released to the pound.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I went to another state to get Bianca, but it was only about 100 miles or less. Her previous owner flew with her from Michigan to Milwaukee to meet me so we were able to meet not too far. Her previous owner worked for an airline so it worked out well. Before that we tried to meet a few times, different places but it kept falling through so finally we figured that plan out.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The way I see it, the dog is going to live with you for a long time. 

I wouldn't unnecessarily make the trip but if through phone interviews, pictures, video...everything seems good I would make the trip and make my final commitment upon arrival and the actual meeting. This goes for breeder or rescue. If you can't spend the weekend going to meet the dog that will spend the next 10+ years with you...I'm not sure that you've really thought out the whole dog thing. At least that's how I see it. 

And yes I suppose if you really trusted the breeder/rescue you could just have the dog shipped...but that's not really me.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Audrey was 6 hrs each way, and I didn't know squat about her other than she was sick and needed immediate medical attention.

I wasn't looking to adopt, so I wasn't scanning other states for a dog in particular. I would travel further if I was looking for something really specific and the dog was further away. I doubt I would go cross country (such as California) but I'd travel a couple of states away...maybe further depending on the dog, time/finances to make the trip, how much trust in the person doing the adoption that the dog is more likely than not to be a good fit, etc.

I left late at night for the trip to get Audrey, drove most of the way there and stayed in a hotel for a few hrs to grab some ZZZ's, then picked her up first thing the next morning and headed straight home. Had to do it this way otherwise she wouldn't have gotten out in time, and I would not have made it home in time to take her directly to the vet before taking her home. So, an overnight stay wouldn't be an issue for me.


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

I just drove 85 miles to a shelter to bring home a GSD. There was very little information on her at the shelter and it was a big risk. I already have 3 dogs and a cat here but.....she's staying even if I can't figure out how to solve her fear of thunderstorms. Her very destructive, laugh at the crate becuase it's just a momentary distraction fear of thunderstorms. I know why she was there now but I love a challenge. She's the challenge I love.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I made an 11 hour round trip to get Jiva. The breeder met me 1/2 way. We left our starting points at the same time and when we were within a few minutes from each other we choose a town to pull over and meet. 
We did the purchase and contract in a parking lot.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Prinz's breeder was in Nova Scotia....except I flew him down to Chicago. He was worth every penny in cost and travel fees.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I drove about 7 hours roundtrip to meet a few dogs from the rescue. I then did a five hour round trip to adopt Phoenix. The rescuse founder and Phoenix's foster mom were nice enough to meet and cut some of my driving time. I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

I will be doing a 14 hour round trip tomorrow to pick up 3 GSD's from a shelter to bring into rescue. Saving their life is worth the trip.


----------



## vikingthunder (Dec 26, 2006)

I drove 34 hours round trip to get Fina. I would do it again to get a great dog.

I think the distance of drive is not affected so much by the choice of breeder/rescue, I think it has a lot to do with what you know of the dog, and how well she will fit your circumstances. In many cases with shelters it is hard to justify driving many hours for an unknown dog. with rescues, you can get some pretty good information ahead of time, and it is much less of a gamble. with shelters though, you can generally call a local rescue and they will go interview the dog for you, helping you to judge the situation.

Al


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My family and I drove about 10-15 minutes t adopt Tanner. We had to come back and get Molly so we could see if they could be compatible. Plus there are GSD rescues close to me, so I would to those to get a GSD or the spcaLA to get another breed or get a GSD.

But if there was a dog farther away such as San Diego or something I would make the trip.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I drove 900 miles round trip to get Rafi. My mom lives in Cincinnati and I had arranged beforehand (submitting apps, etc.) to meet several dogs while down their visiting her. I had been inquiring about dogs up here but hadn't found the right one and many of the dogs available for adoption in this area come from Ohio and KY anyway and are in dire need. 

I had Chama with me on the trip and needed a dog who was good with older dogs and excellent with cats. I met Rafi in his foster home and saw him with cats and other dogs and was able to spend a lot of time with him before making my final decision. He seemed so perfect for us that I didn't even meet any of the other dogs I had inquired about. 

Rafi is the absolute perfect dog for my situation and I would do this again in a heartbeat to adopt the right dog. 

I drove about 150 miles roundtrip to get Chama and have done tons of driving to evaluate dogs in shelters, pick up fosters, deliver fosters and do homechecks.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Prior to getting Max, I had arranged to drive from Chicago to Ohio to pick up an owner surrender through a rescue. So I was prepared to drive that far, but the owner backed out the night before I was to leave. Ultimately though that experience led me to this web site which is how I found out about Max. We then later found Patton also through a posting on this website.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Traveling*

when adopting Jaeger, he was in Iowa and I'm in Indiana-was willing to drive that far, but foster was kind enough to meet me halfway-so we met in Illinois- took me about 3 hrs one way. We've driven to Wisconsin before on an adoption, that was about 4 hours one way. I look locally first, but also want a dog to fit my needs. If I can't find one locally, then I start looking farther out. 
And, I'm happy we got Jaeger!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would definitely travel. If i find a dog in a rescue outside of my area and the rescue adopts out of the area, dog sounds perfect and after phone interviews and the like, i would definitely drive the distance for my companion. Example is i currently live in NC and there is an Irish Wolfhound in Kansas that i'm interested in adopting. I would drive to Kansas for her if she's perfect for what i'm looking for and/or can be worked with. The animal is going to be in your life for a good long while. May as well fully commit right off for what you want right? Personal opinion.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

If there is a dog for adoption that I truly feel a connection with... Distance is no issue. When I fall for a dog I am in love, and that dog is then family. I'd drive all day and spend the nights in crappy motels for a while to get my new pup.

Breeder? Few hours...


----------

